
Updated Chapter 4 of Knuth's Art of Computer Programming (Jan 18, 2017) - taeric
http://www-cs-faculty.stanford.edu/~uno/fasc5a.ps.gz
======
ternaryoperator
Would be helpful if the title indicated this is a download of compressed
PostScript.

~~~
taeric
My apologies, I will indicate that next time. There a preferred way of
indicating this?

~~~
arthur2e5
A "(ps.gz)" suffix in the title?

------
euyyn
What's the diff and why?

